# Multico fs/5/3 cabinet saw



## AdamMurphy (17 Jan 2022)

Hi guys . Wondering if any one has a user manual for the multico cabinet saw as I would be extremely thankful


----------



## LJM (18 Jan 2022)

You might struggle for a manual. But they’re simple machines; if there’s anything that doesn’t become obvious, as you set it up and begin to use it, no doubt someone can answer your specific questions.


----------



## AdamMurphy (21 Jan 2022)

Thank you .. yes just saw video of restoration of one on YouTube that answers my question .. Thanks


----------



## Jones (27 Jan 2022)

It's a very small manual compared to todays ones.


----------



## AdamMurphy (28 Jan 2022)

Jones said:


> It's a very small manual compared to todays ones.


Thank you very much for posting . Appreciate it.


----------

